# Upshur Twin



## crankshafter (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello everybody
Is there someone of you that can tell me where to get plans for the Upshur Twin Ic engine ???
CS


----------



## JohnS (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Crankshafter

Head to this site http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/ I recently bought a set of plans for the Upshur Vertical Single which are now sat in my pending tray.

John S


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 14, 2008)

Pete Renzetti had the plans for sale at Rough and Tumble Kinzers PA USA. $15 US proceeds to the H Upshur Memorial cancer fund.


----------



## MatiR (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi CS:

See Model Engine Builder Magazine Issues 7 & 8 available @ $10.00

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/issueseven.htm

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/issueeight.htm

I built mine which I haven't gotten around to running yet :-[ from these plans

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1435.0

Hope this helps, M.


----------

